# Question about installing update 4.5.1



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have downloaded this onto 2 different hdx kindles, but can't get it to install from silk or E3 file explorer. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it doesn't work that way. 

Best as I can tell, the file has to go to a particular place on the kindle so that the device will know it's there and make it available to install.  When you download it directly via the silk browser, you can't actually move it to the place it has to be.  It seems like you should be able to, but you can't.  Yes, I tried, too. 

So, you have two choices: wait for it to come automatically

OR

Go to the page on a computer and download it and then connect your kindle via USB.  When you do that, it's easy to drag and drop the file directly on to the device icon and it goes in the right place and then when you disconnect, it'll be there to run the update.

DO Be SURE that you're putting the right file on the right device. . . .they kind of all have the same name, but I'm not sure they're exactly the same files on, for example, the 7" and 8.9" HDX Fires.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Also you do not install it from Silk/etc. After the file is in the right place, you go in to:

SETTINGS->DEVICE OPTIONS->SOFTWARE UPDATE

And do the install from there. At least that is how I do it on my 7" HD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Also you do not install it from Silk/etc. After the file is in the right place, you go in to:
> 
> SETTINGS->DEVICE OPTIONS->SOFTWARE UPDATE
> 
> And do the install from there. At least that is how I do it on my 7" HD.


True . . . . but what Betsy and I found by some experimentation last week is that even if you download it via Silk, there isn't any way to get it moved to the folder it needs to be in so that the device will KNOW there's an update and will let you do the update via settings. We tried. Betsy said she thought she'd done it that way before for an earlier model Fire, but it definitely did NOT work on my HDX8.9(2013)

No, it looks like you've got to use a 'real' computer.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks so much! You'd think there'd be a way with es file explorer. Well, maybe I'll give it a try tomorrow. One of them updated on it's own already.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

maryjf45 said:


> Thanks so much! You'd think there'd be a way with es file explorer. Well, maybe I'll give it a try tomorrow. One of them updated on it's own already.


Yes -- several have commented in the last few days that they've been automatically updated, and even those of us who had already done it manually, got a letter from Amazon saying what's new.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I just got the automatic update this afternoon at 2:00 pm.


----------

